# Dean: Bush administration 'more corrupt' than Nixon's



## DeputyFife (Jun 28, 2005)

Dean: Bush administration 'more corrupt' than Nixon's 









BOSTON (AP) - Howard Dean raised the specter of Richard Nixon yesterday, calling the Bush White House "more corrupt" than Nixon's with even more dire consequences for the nation.

"When Richard Nixon mislead the nation and obstructed justice he was harming the system of justice and the respect for the presidency," the Democratic National Committee chairman said. "But this administration has done more than that. They have leaked military secrets in a time of war in order to fulfill their political agenda."

Dean said Bush was "not truthful" about the extent of his knowledge about the levee damage in New Orleans in the immediate aftermath of Hurricane Katrina. He also said Bush had much closer ties with fallen lobbyist Jack Abramoff than he has acknowledged and ignored intelligence warnings in the months leading up to the 2003 invasion into Iraq.

"This is not about a third rate burglary of the Watergate. This is about undermining the security of America and it is about misleading the American people," Dean said in remarks to the New England Press Association.

Republican National Committee spokesman Danny Diaz, said Dean's comments show the Democrats have run out of ideas.

"While this administration is focused on a positive agenda, Howard Dean's party lacks ideas and any direction," Diaz said.

Nixon resigned in August 1974, facing almost-certain impeachment for helping to cover up the break-in at the offices of the Democratic National Committee at the Watergate office building in Washington.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

We are more than two years away from the presidential election and the Hillary smear campaign has begun


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## maracuja (Jun 30, 2006)

someone should knock this socialist looney off the planet, him and that marxist hitlery.


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

Regardless of where you stand politically, Bush and the republicans have rejected every bill to give DoD/VA and other 0083 federal police, LEO/6c status. The repubs also voted against Bidens, rail security bill which would improve LE on the rails Bush also has increased the Border patrol about 10% to Clintons 120%. Keep these numbers in mind if pursuing some type of federal uniformed position. Bush also said he wanted to do all he could to help out the troops when the war 1st started--then he tried to cut their combat pay He also said he wanted to do all he could to help vets--he then cut the VA budget


----------

